# ACS Assessment Nov'15



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Has any one submitted ACS skill assessment in November,2015? 
If yes, How many days did it take to get the result?


----------



## trupang (Nov 16, 2015)

I submitted my application on last Friday afternoon. Till now, i am in with assessor status. But it is not sure about how long it will take to arrive last stage~


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

trupang said:


> I submitted my application on last Friday afternoon. Till now, i am in with assessor status. But it is not sure about how long it will take to arrive last stage~


Oh ok.. Mine is still in stage1(application submitted). I submitted saturday.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Is there anybody else out there who applied for ACS this month??


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my ACS application on Saturday Evening IST, mine is still with Stage 1((application submitted)


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Same here.. waiting for the process to be moved to next stage atleast..


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any one submitted ACS skill assessment in November,2015?
> If yes, How many days did it take to get the result?


Hi Mate,

I submitted it on 02-Nov and got positive assessment in 05-Nov.

Thanks
Thinkwise


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

not sure if it will help, i submitted end Oct, only took them around 3-4 business days to give me the results


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any one submitted ACS skill assessment in November,2015?
> If yes, How many days did it take to get the result?


See my signature.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I submitted it on 02-Nov and got positive assessment in 05-Nov.
> 
> ...


That's very quick. Good luck for your further proceedings.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

kenji1903 said:


> not sure if it will help, i submitted end Oct, only took them around 3-4 business days to give me the results


That's good to hear buddy. Mine two business days over, but still in Stage1.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

sol79 said:


> See my signature.


Wow man. You've awesome score in PTE. Can you give us some tips atleast to score 79 ?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

ACS is not working from 17th nov till 19th nov.. Assessment process might be delayed..


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

auseager said:


> Wow man. You've awesome score in PTE. Can you give us some tips atleast to score 79 ?


Thanks dude. English is the first language for me. I "think" in English, so I didn't really prepare much. My suggestions:

1. Focus on the speaking part, that's where most people tend to trip up a bit since some of the diagrams they'll ask you to describe can be complicated. Practice by looking up random graphs/charts/news infographics and speaking about it for 20-30 seconds.

Keep your sentences short and avoid "fillers". Fillers are words like umm, uhh, etc. Stuff we say while thinking.

2. Writing - Again, keep it simple. Don't try to use complex grammar and vocab unless you're good at it already. Focus on correctness. Look up argumentative writing examples online and understand the structure (intro, main argument, follow-on, closure).

3. Don't waste your time trying to take notes, especially for the listening section. You need to really pay attention to some of those recordings as the questions (especially at the higher score band) can be a bit tricky. 

Lastly, in my personal opinion, throw away all the books that claim to "teach" you how to score in this test. Unlike most competitive entrance tests (especially in India), there's nothing to memorise 

The good bit - PTE claims to release the results in 5 days. In reality, you get it within 1-2 days. So you can keep trying till you hit the score you require.

All the very best!


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Thanks dude. English is the first language for me. I "think" in English, so I didn't really prepare much. My suggestions:
> 
> 1. Focus on the speaking part, that's where most people tend to trip up a bit since some of the diagrams they'll ask you to describe can be complicated. Practice by looking up random graphs/charts/news infographics and speaking about it for 20-30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Thank you pal for the info..


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am in need of expert feedback from all of you having ACS assessment positive.

I am basically having Bachelors of Business Administration degree (4 years) with 6 IT courses studied (DBMS 1, DBMS 2, IT, Computer networks, System analysis and design, ecommerce) 

and I have 6 years of experience in ICT Training within the companies. 

Can anyone guide me that I am planning to apply for ICT Trainer assessment from ACS, my education which is not ICT major or I believe not even ICT minor as well. will they consider my 6 years of experience highly relevant in this regards?

Please advise, Need urgent support.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

auseager said:


> ACS is not working from 17th nov till 19th nov.. Assessment process might be delayed..


Where did you get this info? I also applied two days ago and my application is still at first stage.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

When i requested the status of my application, I got an automatic reply from the system.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I was bit concerned.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

ginni said:


> Thanks for the info. I was bit concerned.


Nothing to be worried. Hope will get the results by next week.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

ginni said:


> Where did you get this info? I also applied two days ago and my application is still at first stage.


Relax. It's a temporary shutdown as their employees will be away for an event. I got the same auto-reply last week.

They're closing assessments within 3-4 business days so you'll have it by the first half of next week.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Relax. It's a temporary shutdown as their employees will be away for an event. I got the same auto-reply last week.
> 
> They're closing assessments within 3-4 business days so you'll have it by the first half of next week.


Thank you for your response sol79. Relieved now...


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info Guys. Applied on 17th still in Stage 1.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> ACS is not working from 17th nov till 19th nov.. Assessment process might be delayed..


Thank you for your sharing
Submitted on 18th of NOV but still in Stage 1. Looking for a good result soon,


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thank you for your sharing
> Submitted on 18th of NOV but still in Stage 1. Looking for a good result soon,


You'll get it within 3-4 working days. They're really quick now-a-days.
All the best!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied on Nov 14th. It just moved to Stage 4 today. Current status is 

"Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor"


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

sol79 said:


> You'll get it within 3-4 working days. They're really quick now-a-days.
> All the best!


Thank you for your information


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied on Nov 14th. It just moved to Stage 4 today. Current status is
> 
> "Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor"


Based on my timelines last week, if the status heading is "With Assessor", you'll get it by Monday evening. If it is "In Progress", you'll have it Monday morning (or tonight, if you're lucky).


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a tip to anyone who receives a +ve ACS Assessment today - If you've completed the English test, submit your EOI ASAP. 

The invitations for 189 have been delayed (was supposed to be 12:00 AM today morning) due to system issues. They'll be released at 12:00 AM Monday (based on some forum members on other threads who contacted DIBP). So if you've scored 65+, it will help speed up your invitation.


----------



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

I applied on 4th Nov and got positive assessment on 6th Nov.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

gaganlamba said:


> I applied on 4th Nov and got positive assessment on 6th Nov.


Wow, so fast. You're lucky,


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

IPSA said:


> I am a Company Secretary in India with 2 years working experience I am not eligible for applying PR in australia as Company secretary but one Agent told me that i can apply as external auditor in australia. please if anybody have any information about my query please give me a reply


This thread is about ACS assessment that's relevant for ICT professionals. I suggest you check the other threads relevant to your profession.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine is still in stage 2.. Any body else has good news?!


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My colleague submitted Nov 12 morning and until now still in Stage 2 In Progress. I am guessing the delay might be on his old assessment which he didn't linked because he has no contact with his previous migration agent plus the fact that he is now considering 263111 as compared to his old assessment in 2012 which is for ICT Business Analyst. He had submitted a new COE for the new code.

Do you think this will be a big issue for him?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> Mine is still in stage 2.. Any body else has good news?!


Me too, just moved Stage 2 this morning. I submitted on 18th of Nov. Hope it will be done within this week,


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, there was a 2 day delay because the ACS staff were out at some event last week. I got an out of office reply from their email then. Your applications will be cleared soon.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Guys, there was a 2 day delay because the ACS staff were out at some event last week. I got an out of office reply from their email then. Your applications will be cleared soon.


Sol79, thank you for sharing,


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

auseager said:


> Mine is still in stage 2.. Any body else has good news?!


My application is also on 2nd stage now. Thank God..:juggle:


----------



## yaddu_18 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi sol79,

Appreciate your efforts.
If possible please look at below few of my queries-
1) Please let me know whats your highest Bachelor education? is it BE (IT/ETC)? Mine is BE(IT) then also ACS reduce mine initial 2 year of work exp as of now total 9.3 year in Software testing.

2)After ACS assessment completion there will be chances while submitting EOI we may get higher score?

Regards
Sandy


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

yaddu_18 said:


> Hi sol79,
> 
> Appreciate your efforts.
> If possible please look at below few of my queries-
> ...


My education was assessed as an AQF Bachelors with a major in computing (BE IT). They will deduct 2 years for an IT bachelors (more for non IT). It's assumed that it takes 2 years to reach the "skilled" level. 

If you continue in your present job with the same duties, after the ACS assessment, and cross a milestone in experience (eg: 7.9 years during assessment and 8 years after eoi submission, you'll automatically be given the additional points by the system. You'll have to get an updated reference letter to show the CO.

Assuming that's what you meant, yes, your score can change.

All the very best.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

As i said earlier, i have submitted my application on Nov 14th, 10 PM IST. It moved to Stage 4 last Friday. Currently it is still in Stage 4 With Assessor. Hope it should come in few days

Does anybody submitted 1 or 2 days before me and got the result pls do reply


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As i said earlier, i have submitted my application on Nov 14th, 10 PM IST. It moved to Stage 4 last Friday. Currently it is still in Stage 4 With Assessor. Hope it should come in few days
> 
> Does anybody submitted 1 or 2 days before me and got the result pls do reply


My friend applied last November 12 and still under Stage 2 In Progress.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As i said earlier, i have submitted my application on Nov 14th, 10 PM IST. It moved to Stage 4 last Friday. Currently it is still in Stage 4 With Assessor. Hope it should come in few days
> 
> Does anybody submitted 1 or 2 days before me and got the result pls do reply


I think your result will come today or tomorrow,


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Applied on Nov-17. Now Stage 4....


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

I applied on 17th Nov and it is still showing on 2nd stage. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

I applied on 20th November around 11:20 AM Australian time and my application reached to Stage 2 today in the morning. 

I believe people in Stage 4 might receive the outcome within a day or two max. Best wishes to all


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

I saw from another forum that her acs is showing stage 4 since Nov 16.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Applied on Nov'14...still in stage 4..hope will get the result by this week


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

sol79 said:


> See my signature.


Hi Sol79 your signature shows that you have applied for ACS Skill assessment review. At first they have given you 10 points for Education and 10 points for Experience. But what additional documents have you submitted to make it 15 in each after a review?
Curious to know as I am planning on applying for ACS Assessment for BA. Please share as this would be really helpful

Thanks,
Joele


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi I have a query.
Can I mention that I have developed applications in Java and web based applications in .net, C# and HTML.
I have 4 years of work experience in one company.
I have worked on both technologies in same project and same company.

Would it be incorrect as both are very different technologies?


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Friends
Can someone tell me what is the process of getting colleague reference letter certified from US.

Is it similar to Australia getting signed by JP ? Who r the authority bodies in US


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Just moved to Stage 4 this morning, hope the result will come this Friday,


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Just moved to Stage 4 this morning, hope the result will come this Friday,


Same here. My application also moved to Stage 4. Hope to have the positive result.


----------



## yaddu_18 (Oct 2, 2015)

sol79 said:


> My education was assessed as an AQF Bachelors with a major in computing (BE IT). They will deduct 2 years for an IT bachelors (more for non IT). It's assumed that it takes 2 years to reach the "skilled" level.
> 
> If you continue in your present job with the same duties, after the ACS assessment, and cross a milestone in experience (eg: 7.9 years during assessment and 8 years after eoi submission, you'll automatically be given the additional points by the system. You'll have to get an updated reference letter to show the CO.
> 
> ...


Hi sol79,

Thanks for your quick reply.
As of now I have 9.5 year of experience , I will Apply for ACS and later after once 10 year will be completing they will add additional 5 points.

Thanks for your support.
Sandy


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joele said:


> sol79 said:
> 
> 
> > See my signature.
> ...


They assessed my BE degree as AQF Associate with a major in computing, and deducted 5 years of my work exp.

In the review, I uploaded my college course completion certificate, list of subjects, and a spreadsheet linking my subjects to the ones listed in the ACS assessment guidelines.

The review was positive with my degree assessed as AQF Bachelors (adding 5 pts) and deduction of only 2 years of exp (so I crossed the 8 year mark for another 5 pts).

My initial assessment and review took 2 working days each.

PS: I received my invitation for 189 on 23/11. I cannot update my signature via mobile.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

It seems no one in this thread receives the result from ACS from yesterday until now. It's really worried. Hope it will be fine, I just need they accept my 5 years experience after reducing. Praying...praying...praying....


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please tell me the validity of the ACS assessment please?

For how long, the ACS assessment/result stays valid after the date of issue from ACS?


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> It seems no one in this thread receives the result from ACS from yesterday until now. It's really worried. Hope it will be fine, I just need they accept my 5 years experience after reducing. Praying...praying...praying....



I think ACS will again closed on Thanksgiving holiday today. So, results might get delayed one more day. I am also praying...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

24 months from the date on the letter.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sol79 said:


> 24 months from the date on the letter.


Thank you very much Dear.

Can you please also tell me what all docs are required for this assessment PLEASE? What all are the docs required for this ACS assessment?


About me:
I have done graduation from a recognised Uni in India. (Completed in June 2007)
Joined my Job in Sep'2007.
Also, I did Distance/Collaboration Masters Degree along with my Job. 

So, my total is:
Masters Degree with 8 Years and 2 Months of Work Experience.


As far as I understand:
I need to have the below docs ready with me -

- Mark Sheets and Degrees

- Work Ex letter
For this one, I left my previous Job mid of this year hence, I have the work ex letter from my previous company worth 7 Years and 9 Months of Work Ex.
Would that be enough or I need to arrange a new letter from my current Employer?

- Passport

- ACS form

ANYTHING I MISSED ?

Please let me know if any other or more docs are required?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuruBhai said:


> sol79 said:
> 
> 
> > 24 months from the date on the letter.
> ...


No, that's it. Look up the guidelines on the ACS website and ensure that your work exp letters have the details they need.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you very much Dear.
> 
> Can you please also tell me what all docs are required for this assessment PLEASE? What all are the docs required for this ACS assessment?
> 
> ...


All documents that you need to submit to ACS
1. Passport
2. Degrees and Mark Sheets
3. Employment reference

You can check it again in guideline of ACS. It's very clear.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys ,

I have got my ACS outcome today at 9:30 IST for jobcode 261312 as developer programmer.

They have deducted 2 yrs of my work experience. 

I have my masters in Software Engineering.

Need to plan for EOI .


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you very much Dear.
> 
> Can you please also tell me what all docs are required for this assessment PLEASE? What all are the docs required for this ACS assessment?
> 
> ...


Experience letter will not work. You will have to get the reference letter. If you can see the job duties defined for each occupation in SOL list, you can get them and ask your employer for similar document. 
After getting reference letter, all the documents, marksheets will be attested by notary and witnessed by Notary.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have got my ACS outcome today at 9:30 IST for jobcode 261312 as developer programmer.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!
Can I ask when did you apply for ACS?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have applied on Nov 14th


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

THANKYOU 
I have submitted on Nov 14th


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have got my ACS outcome today at 9:30 IST for jobcode 261312 as developer programmer.
> 
> ...


Congrats...I applied on 17th. Hope it will come in next few days..


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes you should be getting in a day or two


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Yes you should be getting in a day or two


Hi eagle

I am also preparing my roles and responsibilities document. I need some assistance. Could you please contact me at *<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information, including email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator
*


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi guys,
Received positive assessment yesterday, have applied on17th. Planning for EOI.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Sree47 said:


> Hi guys,
> Received positive assessment yesterday, have applied on17th. Planning for EOI.


Congratulation!
I'm still waiting


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

We are in the same boat. Was expecting the outcome today but dont know whether ACS works on Saturday or not?



Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Congratulation!
> I'm still waiting


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

mamoon said:


> We are in the same boat. Was expecting the outcome today but dont know whether ACS works on Saturday or not?


I think they don't work on Saturday. Let wait for next week.


----------



## Daredevil_29 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question. I'm applying for 263111 and wanted to get more points. I checked that I can also use my wife details and get additional 5 points. but I'm not sure, which profile I have to register her as she is from Digital Marketing profile and her profile is not listed in SOL. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi..

I recently did my ACS application for my Bachelors in Computer Systems Engineering (Aus University) with work experience too.. These are the following dates:

Stage 1 - November 23
Stage 2 - November 24
Stage 4 - November 25 - with assessor
Stage 4 - November 27 - in progress
Stage 5 - ?

I was wondering how long it might take now to +result?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Hi..
> 
> I recently did my ACS application for my Bachelors in Computer Systems Engineering (Aus University) with work experience too.. These are the following dates:
> 
> ...


Myself also waiting the Stage 5 as I uploaded my application on Friday 22nd November. Hope we can have a great news by tomorrow probably


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Any updates from ACS today? My case is still at stage 4 with assessor


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Hi..
> 
> I recently did my ACS application for my Bachelors in Computer Systems Engineering (Aus University) with work experience too.. These are the following dates:
> 
> ...


I have the same situation. Just changed the status to 'In Progress' this morning and still in Stage 4. Recently, we can get the result in 2 weeks. It also depend on your profile (degree, employment reference,...), I think.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Just thankfully got a positive ACS assessment this morning.

Stage 1 - November 23
Stage 2 - November 24
Stage 4 - November 25 - with assessor
Stage 4 - November 27 - in progress
Stage 5 - November 30 - +ve assessment

Just took 7 days


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Just thankfully got a positive ACS assessment this morning.
> 
> Stage 1 - November 23
> Stage 2 - November 24
> ...


Congratulation!


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks God! I've just received the result. It's same as my expected result, ^^


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thanks God! I've just received the result. It's same as my expected result, ^^


Congratulations to both of you guys. I am still waiting and so stressful moment.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thanks God! I've just received the result. It's same as my expected result, ^^


Congratulations...I applied on 17th. But, still showing In progress.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

I just checked now and got the email. Thank God!! Now planning to file EOI.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow. Seems everyone has received the Assessment Outcome who applied on 17 and after but don't know whats wrong with my case?

Anyone else here is still expecting outcome who applied on 17th / 18th / 19th or 20th ???


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

mamoon said:


> Wow. Seems everyone has received the Assessment Outcome who applied on 17 and after but don't know whats wrong with my case?
> 
> Anyone else here is still expecting outcome who applied on 17th / 18th / 19th or 20th ???


Don't worry, it will come soon,


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

mamoon said:


> Wow. Seems everyone has received the Assessment Outcome who applied on 17 and after but don't know whats wrong with my case?
> 
> Anyone else here is still expecting outcome who applied on 17th / 18th / 19th or 20th ???


What is the current status of your application??


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

ginni said:


> Experience letter will not work. You will have to get the reference letter. If you can see the job duties defined for each occupation in SOL list, you can get them and ask your employer for similar document.
> After getting reference letter, all the documents, marksheets will be attested by notary and witnessed by Notary.



Thanks a lot Ginni, Yuna & Sol79.

Many Congrats as well. (as you guys have got positive ACS results).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can you please let me know about the below important queries of mine?

- I have done BCA (Bachelor of Computer Applications - 3 years Graduation Degree).......(2004 to 2007)

- And then I joined job with one of the big MNCs here in India. (Joined in 2007)

- While working there...I also pursued my Post Graduation (PG) Degree (8 Semesters - in Software Engineering).....as a part of Collaboration Programme between the Uni and my Organization. (2007 to 2011)

- After completing the PG degree...I got a testimonial for my 4 Years of Experience and then from then on I got another 4 Years of Experience until today.

So, my questions here are - (Planning to apply under 261313 - Software Engineer)

1. How much Qualification of Mine will be considered....ICT Major or something else? 

2. How much Work Experience they are expected to consider in this case.....
Although I have total - 8 years of Work Experience but, would they consider that first four years of my career while I was also pursuing my PG degree?

3. Can I post this query to the ACS helpline or Contact Us - Email ID?
Do they respond to such queries?

If I am getting my answers here only from your experience then need not to go to the ACS helpline hence, question 3 becomes invalid.

Please assist.

Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

ginni said:


> mamoon said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Seems everyone has received the Assessment Outcome who applied on 17 and after but don't know whats wrong with my case?
> ...


The status changed to IN PROGRESS around 3 PM sydeny time. So i believe they close their office at 5. So lets hope outcome will be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

mamoon said:


> The status changed to IN PROGRESS around 3 PM sydeny time. So i believe they close their office at 5. So lets hope outcome will be ready by tomorrow.


I think by tomorrow you will have it..


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Can somebody please respond to my below POST?

PLEASE
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks a lot Ginni, Yuna & Sol79.

Many Congrats as well. (as you guys have got positive ACS results).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can you please let me know about the below important queries of mine?

- I have done BCA (Bachelor of Computer Applications - 3 years Graduation Degree).......(2004 to 2007)

- And then I joined job with one of the big MNCs here in India. (Joined in 2007)

- While working there...I also pursued my Post Graduation (PG) Degree (8 Semesters - in Software Engineering).....as a part of Collaboration Programme between the Uni and my Organization. (2007 to 2011)

- After completing the PG degree...I got a testimonial for my 4 Years of Experience and then from then on I got another 4 Years of Experience until today.

So, my questions here are - (Planning to apply under 261313 - Software Engineer)

1. How much Qualification of Mine will be considered....ICT Major or something else? 

2. How much Work Experience they are expected to consider in this case.....
Although I have total - 8 years of Work Experience but, would they consider that first four years of my career while I was also pursuing my PG degree?

3. Can I post this query to the ACS helpline or Contact Us - Email ID?
Do they respond to such queries?

If I am getting my answers (for Que 1 and 2) here only from your experience then need not to go to the ACS helpline hence, question 3 becomes invalid.

Please assist.

Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Fellow Expat Members,

I need some clarifications regarding my case, would really appreciate someone's help.
1. I have completed my Graduation from Delhi University (in 4 Years) in B.SC. Computer Science. 
2. MCA from IP University
3. Have been working in the same company after my post grad since Aug' 2011 (so 4 + Years Work Experience)

Could someone please send me a checklist for the documents to be submitted and some templates.

Also, I believe, all the work experience will be counted. Can someone advise.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Manish Matta said:


> Hi Fellow Expat Members,
> 
> I need some clarifications regarding my case, would really appreciate someone's help.
> 1. I have completed my Graduation from Delhi University (in 4 Years) in B.SC. Computer Science.
> ...



Yes, all your work experience will be counted if it was in the related/relevant field.
But, ACS deducts 2 years of experience as ACS thinks that it takes 2 years to become skilled. So your experience will be 2+. It is clearly mentioned in the ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines for applicants. You can download it from the ACS website.

If you need any documentation help, please follow the below post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Sahil.

So, If one does not get any points for Work Experience can he still apply for Skilled Migration if he is able to achieve over 60 points?

Regards,
Manish


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Manish Matta said:


> Thanks Sahil.
> 
> So, If one does not get any points for Work Experience can he still apply for Skilled Migration if he is able to achieve over 60 points?
> 
> ...


Yes, they can, but some state sponsorship require 3 years or more work experience depending on your profession.


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

Great News. Thanks sthkreur.
So, if without the state sponsorship, I am getting 30 for Age, 20 For English and 15 for Educational Qualifications. Total 65. I can still apply for 189 right?

Thanks Manish


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Manish Matta said:


> Great News. Thanks sthkreur.
> So, if without the state sponsorship, I am getting 30 for Age, 20 For English and 15 for Educational Qualifications. Total 65. I can still apply for 189 right?
> 
> Thanks Manish


Sure you can and with 65 points.. Easily done 

You received 20 for English! nice! Did you take PTE or IELTS?
What were you scores and your experience with these tests?


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Sure you can and with 65 points.. Easily done
> 
> You received 20 for English! nice! Did you take PTE or IELTS?
> What were you scores and your experience with these tests?


I took PTE. Scores were S-90 R-79 W81 L90.
Experience was fine but the center could have been better. Haven't taken IELTS so cant really compare though.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Manish Matta said:


> I took PTE. Scores were S-90 R-79 W81 L90.
> Experience was fine but the center could have been better. Haven't taken IELTS so cant really compare though.



That's awesome! How did you prepare and how long? any good advice for it? thanks


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Can somebody please respond to my below POST?
> 
> PLEASE
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


You can send e-mail to ask ACS, they reply in 1 or 3 hours, very quick. But usually, they just reply based on Guideline only. I did ask them more than 4 times, all information is from their guideline, . But let try with your question!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> You can send e-mail to ask ACS, they reply in 1 or 3 hours, very quick. But usually, they just reply based on Guideline only. I did ask them more than 4 times, all information is from their guideline, . But let try with your question!


Thanks a lot Yuna,

Will try and check with them. Thanks again.

But, anyone of the other experts....if you have gone thru or seen same sort of scenario earlier then please let me know your thoughts.

Many Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my ACS application today, but I forgot to upload my passport. I could not see the option to upload the passport.
Can anyone tell where is the option to upload the passport?
Will ACS contact me and ask for additional documents?

I am currently in Australia.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

i submitted on 28 Nov,2015..got result letter on 4 Dec,2015


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Contact me... I am also from punjab and looking australian PR


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Received my result within 6 working days


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Assessment status is in 4th stage from last 3days i.e. 8th Dec,2015
Does any one else facing the same issue?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Received my result within 6 working days


Share your timeline please.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Can somebody please respond to my below POST?
> 
> PLEASE
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Hi Guru
If your post Graduation is in Computer Background, ACS will deduct just 2 Yrs from the overall Experience.

You need to provide payslips for the period where you were pursuing PG and working.

And you should be seeing ICT Major.
One of my friend has same situation


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

Same here. I have submitted on 6th December. From 7th onwards it is in 4th stage till now.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

sudas said:


> Same here. I have submitted on 6th December. From 7th onwards it is in 4th stage till now.


oh ok. Did you try contacting them??


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Guru
> If your post Graduation is in Computer Background, ACS will deduct just 2 Yrs from the overall Experience.
> 
> You need to provide payslips for the period where you were pursuing PG and working.
> ...


Thank you very much Amar,

So, do you think, it would be a good idea to show/submit my PG degree as well.....Wouldn't that create a problem in my Work Ex calculation (may increase the deduction of years from Work Ex)?

One of my another friend (in another thread) was suggesting me to just go ahead with only Grad degree as both PG & Grad degree will help me earn same number of points.
What do you reckon?

Also, can you please check with your friend (in same situation) about what he did?
Did he submit both Grad & PG degree?

Thanks again.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

*ACS skill assessment in December,2015*

Hi Guys,

Has any one submitted ACS skill assessment in December,2015? 
If yes, How many days did it take to get the result?


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any one submitted ACS skill assessment in December,2015?
> If yes, How many days did it take to get the result?


Yes..
Submitted on 7th Dec and got the result on 15th Dec


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you very much Amar,
> 
> So, do you think, it would be a good idea to show/submit my PG degree as well.....Wouldn't that create a problem in my Work Ex calculation (may increase the deduction of years from Work Ex)?
> 
> ...


Kindly submit both the degree (PG & Grad)
They will take the higger one which is PG and Yes i checked with my friend , ACS has deducted only 2 yrs


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Kindly submit both the degree (PG & Grad)
> They will take the higger one which is PG and Yes i checked with my friend , ACS has deducted only 2 yrs


Thank you very much Amar.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I got my positive assessment today.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I got my positive assessment today.


Congratulations and good luck mate!


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Friends 
Any idea how many years ACS will deduct from Work Experience for BIO MEDICAL INSTRUMENTATION Branch?

Currently my Friend is working as Software Engineer from past 5.5 Years... 
Completed BE in Bio Medical Instrumentation....
Will ACS Deduct 4yrs from Exp (or) it will be 6 years with Requirement of RPL?


----------

